
Revisiting iChat Hacking - ditados
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2012/01/07/2350
======
there
i'm curious why people go through all of this work to hack ichat instead of
just using adium.

~~~
ditados
Probably because Adium tries to do too much, whereas iChat comes with the OS
and does the job.

